# Bassy earphones under Rs 250 for Android



## asadbhubaneswar (Dec 10, 2011)

i want to purchase a mobile earpiece of 3.5mm for android a70.My budget is Rs200 to Rs250.Please suggest me good earphone having fabulous bass expander with clarity


----------



## Krow (Dec 10, 2011)

Please give appropriate thread titles. "ak" does not mean anything. Use proper titles for better replies.

And I have not approved your thread in gamers' section. Please create it again with a better thread title. Thanks.


----------



## TheLetterD (Dec 10, 2011)

asadbhubaneswar said:


> My budget is Rs200 to Rs250.Please suggest me good earphone having fabulous bass expander with clarity



Im sorry my friend but for that budget youwouldnt even get avg. bass left alone 'fabulous'
Try and increase your budget and get the JVC Marshmallows for Rs. 500 if *Bass *  if your only need. If you want good sound clarity too get the Soundmagic PL11


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 12, 2011)

@OP: you won't find any except for some local & Chinese ones.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 12, 2011)

you may try the earphones of samsung champ....you will get them for ~300/-. should almost fit your need. otherwise you would want to heed what others say above.


----------



## ayaskant12 (Dec 15, 2011)

JVC MARSHMALLOWS but they cost about 400


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 16, 2011)

asadbhubaneswar said:


> i want to purchase a mobile earpiece of 3.5mm for android a70.*My budget is Rs200 to Rs250*.Please suggest me good earphone having fabulous bass expander with clarity



for that much amount u have to compromise on Sound Quality....
only cheap "Made In China" are available...


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 16, 2011)

Cheapest buy would be PL11 @~510/-


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 16, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Cheapest buy would be PL11 @~510/-



There are good Cheaper than this from Philips costing arnd 300~400 .
I dont remember the model no.


----------

